# Aveeno new baby wash coupon



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

Hi, I came across this coupon for Aveeno Canada from facebook: http://www.facebook.com/AveenoCanada?sk ... 7188261120

Here's a direct link to the $2 off coupon that expires September 30, 2012: http://consumersocialmediacanada.ca/ave ... iI6MjF9fX0

The coupon gives $2 off new Aveeno products, including a new Aveeno Baby Gentle Conditioning Shampoo with wheat, oat and vitamin E.

*I would like to know, is this shampoo hedgehog safe? * I know some hedgehog owners use Aveeno Baby wash and shampoo. Any input would be appreciated!

This is the ingredient list: Water, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Coco-Glucoside, Glycerin, Citric Acid, Acrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Acrylate Crosspolymer, Sodium Benzoate, Glyceryl Oleate, Styrene/Acrylates Copolymer, Sodium Hydroxide, Fragrance, Polyquaternium-10, Tocopheryl Acetate, Triticum Vulgare (Wheat) Germ Oil, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Butylene Glycol, Avena Sativa (Oat) Kernel Extract.

More information can be found in the following links:
http://www.wegmans.com/webapp/wcs/store ... tId=736278
http://www.diapers.com/p/aveeno-baby-ge ... -oz-265711


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm not sure. I use Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Body Wash for the soaping, water for rinse, and Aveeno Skin Relief Shower and Bath Oil for the moisturizing soak, and then another water rinse. Then I towel dry him and blow dry him on a very low setting. I keep my hand in between to monitor the heat. He's very cooperative and lets me tip him sideways to blow dry his belly. Then he goes into a fleece pouch under a lamp on my desk and snoozes until he's fully dry. I give him moist treats to ensure he is well-hydrated.


----------

